# BaWaaJige with a grouse



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

My sister got a grouse today. We let Jige do a few runs with it. Yes my boy picked up and delieved it no trouble at all. 



















I wanted to get a picture of him sitting nice holding it but Jige would have none of that.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very good boy BaWaaJige! Was this his first bird?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

No he has had ducks before but not a grouse.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Aw, such a handsome boy too!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

General V Beautiful photos and I think your dog looks great! I love grouse hunting, used to love hunting grape tangles on some public land that in NY. Unfortunately, the habitat has changed and I haven't raised any grouse there lately. I even bought a Fox Sterlingworth sxs just for this hunting.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks great he such a good boy!!!!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

My Blake does really well with grouse and pheasant but geese and ducks are different. I watched a goose almost drown him. The goose was just grazed and when Blake got him (or her) he just kept batting his wings at Blake and trying to dive to shake him. I thought I was going to have to jump in to 30* water to save my dog. I like field hunting much better now. Plus I hate to be cold. I say - stick to the grouse. They are the best any way.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos, he's having a blast!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks all. I really want to do it all with my boy he seems like a natural so far.


----------

